# [GUIDE] - Donnerzorn, gesegnete Klinge des Windsuchers



## Shaila (12. Juli 2010)

*Donnerzorn, Gesegnete Klinge des Windsuchers*

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

*Einleitung:*

Ein Relikt aus vergangener Zeit, ein Schwert das seinem Namen alle Ehre macht. Denn wenn man diese legendäre Klinge führt, bekommt man den Eindruck, dass man der Herr über Donner, Sturm und Gewitter ist. Nur die Wenigsten sind dazu in der Lage eine Waffe solcher Macht zu fertigen und denjenigen, denen es gelingt, wird ewiger Ruhm zu Teil werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Donnerzorn kann von jeder Klasse getragen werden, die Einhandschwerter tragen kann. In früheren Tagen war das Schwert nur Jägern und Kriegern vorbehalten.

Der Weg um die Klinge neu zu schmieden ist lang und beschwerlich, aber möglich. Aber ich muss euch warnen, so mancher versucht schon seit einem Jahr oder mehr, die Klinge in seinen Besitz zu bringen. Donnerzorn, gesegnete Klinge des Windsuchers, ist ein Relikt aus der Classic Zeit von World of Warcraft, aber noch heute kann man es zusammensetzen. Dazu müsst ihr euch in die Tiefen des Geschmolzenen Kerns wagen, welcher sich im Schwarzfels befindet, welcher sich wiederum zwischen der Brennenden Steppe und der Sengenden Schlucht befindet.

Die Klinge selber droppt nicht einfach im Kern, es droppen die Gegenstände, die ihr zur Herstellung von Thunderfury (Donnerzorn) benötigt. Dazu später mehr, werfen wir zunächst einen Blick auf den Hintergrund und die Bedeutung dieses Schwertes. Für alle die sich nicht für die Geschichte interessieren ist der folgende Teil ohne Bedeutung.

**


----------



## Noenon (12. Juli 2010)

Schön geschrieben, wenn ich ihn farmen würde könnte ich ja hier drauf zurückgreifen, aber als Schami leider schlecht :/


----------



## Prillip (12. Juli 2010)

zur geschichte: ein weiterer der elementarfürsten ist doch neputolon, der mit cata kommt, oder?


----------



## Sumeira (12. Juli 2010)

Ich hatte eh vor in der Vorlesungsfreien Zeit mal irgendwas zu farmen. Ich glaube ich werde das mit meinem Pala mal angehen. Wollte schon immer mal nen Legendary haben *g*

Mfg


----------



## MewMewMewtu (12. Juli 2010)

Prillip schrieb:


> zur geschichte: ein weiterer der elementarfürsten ist doch neputolon, der mit cata kommt, oder?



Ja wird wahrscheinlich kommen! Hoffe das auch noch ein alter Gott kommt.

Für alle die net wissen wer Neptulon ist: http://forscherliga.wikia.com/wiki/Neptulon

btw: Guter Guide. Schade das Schamanen keine Schwerter tragen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaila (12. Juli 2010)

Geschichtlicher Fehler korrigiert.


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (12. Juli 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Geschichtlicher Fehler korrigiert.


Der Link zu "arkankristall" ist deffekt. Du hast die 3 am Ende vergessen


----------



## Shaila (12. Juli 2010)

Hellraiser0811 schrieb:


> Der Link zu "arkankristall" ist deffekt. Du hast die 3 am Ende vergessen



Korrigiert, danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceiwyn (12. Juli 2010)

Je nach Klasse kann man das aber auch ganz alleine machen, Jäger auf jeden Fall, Todesritter evtl. auch. Also zwei Leute reichen auf jeden Fall (wenn einer heilen kann). Solltest du vielleicht noch anfügen, denn "ein paar 80er" schreckt dann schon ein wenig ab. Ansonsten gut geschrieben. 

Damit meine ich die Bosse in MC und den letzten Boss für die Quest. Für BWL braucht man so drei-vier.


----------



## Shaila (12. Juli 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Je nach Klasse kann man das aber auch ganz alleine machen, Jäger auf jeden Fall, Todesritter evtl. auch. Also zwei Leute reichen auf jeden Fall (wenn einer heilen kann). Solltest du vielleicht noch anfügen, denn "ein paar 80er" schreckt dann schon ein wenig ab. Ansonsten gut geschrieben.
> 
> Damit meine ich die Bosse in MC und den letzten Boss für die Quest. Für BWL braucht man so drei-vier.



Naja, wenn das so wichtig ist. ^^


----------



## Stevesteel (12. Juli 2010)

schade um die investierte Zeit.
Diesen und viele andere Guides zu legendären Waffen gibt es schon seit Jahren unter Guides.
Trotzdem, schön geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (12. Juli 2010)

wow ma was sinvolles im Buffedforum

3 Daumen hoch!


----------



## Sypher (12. Juli 2010)

Einen aus meiner gilde hat es in den Wahnsinn getrieben! Beim erstellen von 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hat er ne Windfessel mit seinem Druiden gefunden. Sein Paladin lechzt nach dem Ding und der Druide findet ne Fessel PWND sag ich nur.



BTT Netter Guide. Sehr eingängig, nur wie schon erwähnt.... Die gibts schon ETWAS länger.


----------



## Malzbier09 (12. Juli 2010)

Die Geschichte ist leider so nicht in Ordnung denn Prinz [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Donneraan ist "nur" einer der Söhne des Elementarlords Al´Akir.[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Außerdem ist bekannt dass der 4. Elementarlord Therazane, die Mutter von Theradras ist.[/font]


----------



## M18 (12. Juli 2010)

@ Sypher: Geht mir ähnlich mit meinem Schami. Ich farm schon seit Mitte BC Sulfaras - ohne Erfolg. Vor ... 3 Wochen afaik hab ich nun zum 1. Mal ne Fessel droppen sehn und sie mitgenommen. Klar würd ich TF fertigstellen wenn Garr auch noch seine Fessel fallen lassen würde (allein der Glaube daran fehlt mir) - nur leider solang schamis keine schwerter tragen können wärs dann auch nur ein item was in der tasche oder auf der bank verkommt und da ichs ned anlegen kann nedmal eine Heldentat wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich hoffe nach wie vor auf Sulfaras...


----------



## Mäuserich (12. Juli 2010)

Um ganz ehrlich zu sein würde ich am liebsten jeden erschlagen der mit dem Ding rumläuft oder es sich besorgen will.
Warum?
Weil es doch tatsächlich heutzutage immer noch Leute gibt, die das Teil für DIE ABSOLUTE UNANTASTBAR BESTE Tankwaffe im Spiel halten (is ja Legendary!!11einself). Unter diiesen 0-Aggro-Güntern (sry an alle die Günter heissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) musste ich schon so oft leiden das ich eine richtigen Hass auf das item hab.

Aber trotzdem ein schöner ausführlicher Guide und deshalb Daumen hoch und Anerkunnung von mir für die Mühe!


----------



## Shaila (12. Juli 2010)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> schade um die investierte Zeit.
> Diesen und viele andere Guides zu legendären Waffen gibt es schon seit Jahren unter Guides.
> Trotzdem, schön geschrieben
> 
> ...



Falsch, ich habe diesen Guide gelesen und er ist fehlerhaft.


----------



## MoonFrost (12. Juli 2010)

edit: ah ne habs mit den sulfurondingern verwechselt sry^^


----------



## Shaila (12. Juli 2010)

MoonFrost schrieb:


> braucht man nicht 8thoriumerz für 1thoriumbarren?



Laut buffed Datenbank nicht.


----------



## Shaila (12. Juli 2010)

Malzbier09 schrieb:


> Die Geschichte ist leider so nicht in Ordnung denn Prinz [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Donneraan ist "nur" einer der Söhne des Elementarlords Al´Akir.[/font]
> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Außerdem ist bekannt dass der 4. Elementarlord Therazane, die Mutter von Theradras ist.[/font]



Danke, werde das verbessern.


----------



## Cebroc (12. Juli 2010)

Prillip schrieb:


> zur geschichte: ein weiterer der elementarfürsten ist doch neputolon, der mit cata kommt, oder?




Neptulon ist in Cata in der 5er ini Thron der Gezeiten...

Allerdings ist er uns freundlich gesonnen und wir müssen ihn von korrumpierte Murlocs schützen.


----------



## Morgwath (12. Juli 2010)

Sehr schön geschrieben.

Ein kleiner Fehler allerdings och


> Das Rezept droppt ebenfalls im Pechschwingenhort und zwar ebenfalls bei den Technikern des Schwarzfels. Das Rezept ist ein rares Buch mit den Namen „Elementium - Das Handbuch für den Goblin" (http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=44956).


Mittlerweile dropt das Buch von Meisterelementarformer Krixix, der steht ganz am Ende des Ganges der Techniker, das Buch ist ein 100% drop.
Früher muste man Krixix per MC übernehmen und konnte dann allen Bergbauern den Spell beibringen.


----------



## Shaila (12. Juli 2010)

Sehr schön geschrieben.

Ein kleiner Fehler allerdings och

Mittlerweile dropt das Buch von Meisterelementarformer Krixix, der steht ganz am Ende des Ganges der Techniker, das Buch ist ein 100% drop.
Früher muste man Krixix per MC übernehmen und konnte dann allen Bergbauern den Spell beibringen.


Das ist kein Fehler, ich meinte damit, dass es an diesem Ort droppt, aber hast schon recht, das ist ein wenig blöd ausgedrückt.


----------



## Nekrit (12. Juli 2010)

MewMewMewtu schrieb:


> btw: Guter Guide. Schade das Schamanen keine Schwerter tragen können
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




lol... gott sei dank :/ 
1. kannst du dir Sulfuras holen &
2. wuerde das echt daehmlich aussehn


----------



## dudubaum (12. Juli 2010)

nice arbeit 1a daumen hoch weiterso!


----------



## Nora/Vince/Casjo (12. Juli 2010)

Schön gemacht.
grrml mir fehlt nur noch die eine hälfte


----------



## Shaila (12. Juli 2010)

Nora/Vince/Casjo schrieb:


> Schön gemacht.
> grrml mir fehlt nur noch die eine hälfte



Keine Angst, so geht es vielen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thugsta (12. Juli 2010)

Mir feht auch nur noch die Geddon Fessel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich mache allerdings grad eine WoW Pause und kann somit nicht farmen meint ihr Mc bleibt trotz catac erhalten ? oder sollte ich mich beeilen :<


----------



## Hosenschisser (12. Juli 2010)

MC bleibt lt. Bluepost erhalten.


----------



## pat-pumukl (12. Juli 2010)

mann kann gegen AlÁkir auch in Cata kämpfen ^^ davon wurde jetzt schon sehr oft gesprochen da solls nen Raid in cata irwann geben
naja und Therazane oder wie die heißt is eine von den guten bei der kann man in cata ruf farmen wenn das stimmt was ich jetzt so mit bekommen hab

Mfg da Pat


----------



## Shaila (12. Juli 2010)

Thugsta schrieb:


> Mir feht auch nur noch die Geddon Fessel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



MC bleibt erhalten. Wurde schon bestätigt.


----------



## Meahtor (12. Juli 2010)

Ich war vill 5 mal im Kern...
Und naja sagen was so, hab jetzt so einen Hammer und ein Schwert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaila (12. Juli 2010)

Meahtor schrieb:


> Ich war vill 5 mal im Kern...
> Und naja sagen was so, hab jetzt so einen Hammer und ein Schwert.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ohne Screen wird dir das keiner glauben.


----------



## Meahtor (13. Juli 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Ohne Screen wird dir das keiner glauben.



Ok, aber ich glaube, dass ich nicht nur bei den Gegenstäden Glück hatte... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaila (13. Juli 2010)

Meahtor schrieb:


> Ok, aber ich glaube, dass ich nicht nur bei den Gegenstäden Glück hatte...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Licht und Schattenaccounts.....manchmal will ich daran glauben.


----------



## Meahtor (13. Juli 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Ohne Screen wird dir das keiner glauben.



Und naja zur Not kann man auch wo anders mal schauen...
z.B. im Arsenal:
http://eu.wowarmory....htor&gn=E+X+I+L ^^


----------



## Martok352 (22. Juli 2010)

Ich liebe diesen Guide... Jetzt brauche ich nurnoch Glück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morgwath (22. Juli 2010)

> Ich war vill 5 mal im Kern...
> Und naja sagen was so, hab jetzt so einen Hammer und ein Schwert.


Achja, ich war ~ drei Jahre unregelmäßig im Kern unterwegs und nie ist TF gedroppt, dann aufeinmal sind beide Hälften innerhalb von 2 Wochen gefallen.


----------



## Shaila (3. September 2010)

*UPDATE - 03.09.2010

Guide überarbeitet, diverse Rechtschreibfehler sowie inhaltliche Fehler beseitigt, neues ansprechenderes Aussehen. Der Guide sollte nun auf dem aktuellsten Stand sein.*


----------



## Rodulf (5. September 2010)

^^

ich hatte einmal Glück in WoW, der Tag an dem ich beide Fesseln in einer ID bekam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das schwerste nach den Fesseln sind übrigens nicht die Elemantiumbarren ... die bekommt man fix zusammen, einfach 4 Freunde einpacken und die Techniker im Pechschwingehort abfarmen, für jedes Erz, jedem Schlachtzügler 100g geben, wahre Freunde verzichten drauf, theoretisch kann man die Techniker auch solo farmen, 1ster boss in BWL braucht aber 3 Spieler und 2ter Boss braucht dmg, also 5 Leute ...

was ich schlimmer fand, waren die 100 Arkankristalle, ich hab mir nen Wolf gefarmt, gekauft hab ich vllt. 20 mehr gab es nicht bzw. waren die mir zu teuer ... die dropen nur im Thorium und meines wissens nach kann man die nicht sondieren, die paar stacks die ich mal probeweise sondiert habe enthielten keine Arkankristalle ...


----------



## Dalmask (8. November 2010)

Doch, Arkankristalle sind aus Thorium sondierbar, habe so meine fehlenden 36 stk. bekommen. Habe TF nun mittlerweile auch, musste aber ca. 7 monate regelmässig MC raiden gehen. Erst nach dem 12 Run hat Garr die Fessel gedroppt, und seltsamer weise, eine Woche später schon weider. Baron Geddon vorgestern. Bin immer mit nem guten Gildenkumpel da rein, und auch mit ihm zusammen dann nach Silithus die q abgeben. War schon geil als Prinz Donnerram aufgetaucht ist und nach seinem Ableben noch ein riesiges TF im Boden stecke. 

PS. Tf nicht geholt weil es, die angeblich beste Tankwaffe ist, sondern weil die Legenday als Gildenerfolg Punkte in Cata geben soll.
PPS. Denoch sieht die waffe cool aus, und es ist schon crass wenn man eine Gruppe bekämpft und alle in einem Wirbelsturm eingehüllt sind.

PPPS alle andern die die Waffe noch farmen, wünsche ich viel Glück und Erfolg dabei.


----------



## Shaila (17. November 2010)

Huch ? Na danke für den plötzlichen Sticky, bin ganz überrascht. Wenn ihr das noch mit dem Fraktionenguide machen könntet, wäre es Klasse.


----------



## Cazor (16. Juni 2012)

Ich habe Geddons Fessel seit über einem Jahr auf der Bank liegen, Garr will nicht droppen. Sulfuras habe ich.



Jetzt meine Frage:


Im Guide steht, die Fessel startet eine Quest. Das tut sie aber nicht. Rausgepatcht? Glaub nicht..



EDIT: erledigt. Demetrian bringen, ok, hab ich übersehen oder so


----------

